# Bumping my Exem up to 50mg a day, is that to much?



## Bigb21084 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wiping out Gyno


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 21, 2011)

i would see how it works at 25mg a day for a week or so and see if it gets better..you could also try a strong ai if the exem doesnt work for ya

Keith


----------



## Runner22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Wiping out Gyno


 

On my last cycle, I had to bump my Aromasin to 50mg a day.  After the 3rd week, I did start to feel some joint and tendon pain, but it could have been due to low body fat or at least my joints normally hurt when my BF is lower than 12%.  BTW...I didn't not make the decision to increase the dose arbitrarily, but was due to labs (E2 testing) that indicated that I was not properly responding to 25mg ED.  Then again, I have been questioning the legitimacy of my product.  The good news, after 50mgs a day, my E2 was exactly where it needed to be.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

I been on 25mg for a week now with no results.... What would you recommend for a stronger ai?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 22, 2011)

are you just on test or are you on a 19nor like deca or tren?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm on nothing right now, this is gyno from a previous ph cycle


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 22, 2011)

ohh got ya..what ph was it?  have you tried any nolva to see if that works?


----------



## Hench (Apr 22, 2011)

You need to get yourself some letro my friend, Exem likely wont do shit at this stage.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Hench... Took Nolva for a week, the integrated Exem since last Friday and continued to Nolva for a few more days before discontinuing it and continuing with just the Exem for the past 4 days.

Maybe the stuff is bunk, I hear it can also take a week to build up in my system


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

And what will the Letro do differently?


----------



## UA_Iron (Apr 22, 2011)

Letro is stronger than exemestane. It'll be cheaper to wipe out titties with it too. 

2.5mg/day for the first week or two, then back it down to 1.25mg/day for 2 weeks after. Sex drive, cholesterol and joints will be impacted temporarily - no biggie


----------



## Hench (Apr 23, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Letro is stronger than exemestane. It'll be cheaper to wipe out titties with it too.
> 
> 2.5mg/day for the first week or two, then back it down to 1.25mg/day for 2 weeks after. Sex drive, cholesterol and joints will be impacted temporarily - no biggie



Pretty much spot on here. I would personally work my way up to 2.5mg/d.

Just note that it may be up to a month before you see any results.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes bro LETRO.  But watch out for the estrogen rebound after you discontinue it! Taper down dosage or maybe use aromasin after letro and taper off that


----------



## Hench (Apr 23, 2011)

lightbearer said:


> yes bro letro.  But watch out for the estrogen rebound after you discontinue it! *taper down dosage or maybe use aromasin after letro and taper off that*



this!!!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys... I'm starting to notice the Exem is helping a little, plus I started nolva again as well. I'm feeling lethargic from the Exem


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

On the same note in regards to estrogen rebound, what are serm's and what can they do?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

serms are like nolva and clomid..nolva can help with gyno but if it isnt working go with and AI like letro or adex..you may be feeling lethargic but if nolva wasnt doing it for ya before your gonna wanna give adex or letro a try..keep the exem on hand for when you taper off letro though


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

Crystal clear, thank you


----------



## donkc29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Letro works wonders


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dosage suggestions gentleman?


----------

